# THAI YELLOW CURRY (CHICKEN OR DUCK)



## chefzoneau (Jun 21, 2012)

**

*Ingredient Quantity*

2 duck Maryland's broken down into drumsticks and thighs. Drumsticks frenched.

1 large potato cut into quarters or 6 pieces

120g peas

1 tablespoon Yellow Curry Paste (mae ploy)

50g palm sugar, shaved

50ml fish sauce

100ml coconut cream

300ml coconut milk

500ml Duck or Chicken stock

6 leaves ****** lime leaf

2 sticks lemongrass

2 pieces of cassia bark

*Curry paste *

3 shallots

4 cloves garlic

3-4 coriander roots scraped and cleaned

1 x 2cm piece of ginger

*Spice mix *

1/2 tsp coriander seeds

1/2 tsp cumin seeds

1/2 tsp fennel seeds

1/2 tsp white pepper corns

1 tspn maldon salt

*Step Method*

Place the duck pieces into a heavy based pan and seal browning all surfaces place into the stock add the lemon grass and cassia bark and bring to a gentle simmer cover and cook for 20-30 minutes.
Blanch the potatoes in salted water until cooked but still firm
Weigh out your peas and set aside.
Dry roast the spice-mix in the oven until aromatic and process in a mortar and pestle to fine powder.
Place the onion, garlic, ginger and coriander roots in a heavy-based saucepan over a medium heat. Stir until coloured and soft. If the ingredients are taking on too much colour, add a little water to slow down the cooking process.
When the ingredients are soft, scrape into the mortar and pestle with the other spices and process until you have a smooth paste
*Finish the curry*

Place the coconut cream in a heavy-based pot on a medium heat and boil until it spits.
Add the premade and the homemade curry pastes and fry it until fragrant and you can smell the spices.
Add the palm sugar and fish sauce, stirring continuously until the sugar is dissolved.
Add all the contents of the pot you braised the duck in.
Add the potatoes', peas and ****** lime leaves
Pour over the coconut milk bring to the boil, and simmer gently for 10 minutes.
Adjust seasoning the curry should be sweet and salty.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

It is a terrific looking dish and I enjoy all the components in it, right down to the maldon salt. Great job Chef.

Petals.


----------



## chefzoneau (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks Petals


----------

